# onan 7.5 dkd diesel won't start



## mikemabe (Apr 7, 2021)

Its been running fine. Ijust replaced the fuel solenoid and now i have no power to any of my start buttons to start the gen. The solenoid kicks on and the pump runs and then it trips a breaker beside the on button in front by the gen. It doesnt crank over at any location start buttons. I can jump it with a screw driver at the starter solenoid and it run fine.  Please help


----------



## Kirk (Apr 13, 2021)

Since you just replaced the pump and it now causes a fuse to open, take a close look at the connections you made. After 40+ years of electrical service work it has been my experience if a problem develops right after I replace a part, the cause is usually something that I did.


----------

